# Modifications for Lifelike Chassis M-Style



## RobR45 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello from eastern Indiana! I have been lurking around this site for about a month. Good info! 

I started running slot cars every since the AFX magnatraction cars in the late 70s. After a long hiatus, I began racing t-jets when I could get over to Illinois to race with the guys in NITRO. I enjoy racing t-jets tremendously, but unfortunately in the last year or so I have not had a lot of time to participate in competitive racing. Trying to finish a total remodel of an older house, trying to sell another house, work, etc. have been getting in the way of play :^) However, my kids (girls ages 8 and 15) enjoy racing on my basement track.

T-jets tend to be a little tricky for them, especially the 8 year old. I purchased a couple of Lifelike cars (one M-chassis, and two H-chassis cars). The M-chassis tends to run better. These cars tend to be a little more forgiving to drive, and the kids love them. Yesterday, I purchased a couple of lots of Lifelike M-chassis on ebay. They should be coming soon. They are all totally stock. I would like to get them to perform a little better. What would you guys suggest for a rear wheel setup? Rims? Tire? Replacement crown gears? Thanks in advance for your help!

-Rob


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The biggest bang for the buck would be to replace the stock rear tires with slip on silicones. An 8 year old should have a lot of fun with the car modified like this.


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

*Go Fast*

Great Car Race Them Last Year At Are Track In Fremont ,in 
1. Bsrt 24 Crown G
2. Maybe New 7th Pin 
3. Cars Do Get Hot So Do Not Let The Kids Run Them To Long Without Stoping And Getting A Pit Stop Strong Mag In The Arms
4. Maybe D Flange Hubs To Get The Car Up Off The Track (290)bsrt
5. Have Fun :woohoo:
6. More Fun:thumbsup:


----------



## RobR45 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Thanks a bunch*

I would like to thank you guys for the hopup hints for the M-Chassis (Lifelike). The kids and I had fun tonight racing them in stock form. It seems like a few modifications will make them run much better. Thanks again!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Like Moe said some BSRT 7/24 Delrin gears for durability, and you won't need to use any axle spacers with those gears for them to mesh good.

Some red A compound Supertires on the stock rims will keep it up off the rails on any track and the cars will run smooth and corner nice.

M cars do get hot so 2 no more than 3 min. heats and let them cool down.

__________________


----------



## RobR45 (Dec 9, 2008)

Superfist,
What type of double flange rims do you run with the Supertires? Size? Thanks in advance for your help.

-Rob


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

.275 OD hubs.

I use AJ's 3100 single flange Delrin hubs for .59 axles,
because AJ's don't make .275 double flange hubs only .250.
And the Supertires grip the hubs really good and won't come off.

But if you want .275 double flange hubs, JW's HO Speed Parts has them. 
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/JW.HTM

__________________


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

JW Speedparts double-flanged rims are a little narrow for use with SuperTires. You will need to do some minor cutting of the SuperTires for them to fit properly on a JW Speedparts rim. Of course, you can always use JW Speedparts tires!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey Rob ,
we run the lifelikes over at Brownies in Portage ( just ran yesterday ). For the easy less expensive way to get em going we just use the stock hubs and stretch on my .360 tires . They stick real well to the hub and the car performs exceptionally well. the final thing most do or have done is to lower the body ( John Verbich's way ) . John is exceptional with lifelikes and these 2 little ideas are all we use to get them running very well at little added price. If you ever get to Ricks for some racing i will promise you this .... 1st you'll have fun and second we well be sure to hook ya up. Finally since you allready know some of us it will be a get re-aquainted time too ! Hope this all helps ya out.

Dennis / Road Rage HO:wave: *


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cant go wrong with some slip ons and run em...

Throw a lexan body on em and silicon coated sponge tires and they will keep up with G3's T2's and storms...

No...seriously...


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

They should with Neo magnets and hot arm!


----------



## RobR45 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Dennis and everyone who I do not know - Thanks a bunch for all you help! The kids are having a blast with the T-chassis. I only have two of them (the 24 and 4 NASCAR), and you can guess which ones are my kids favorites. My 15-year-old always has to be Jeff Gordon - she thinks that he is cute :^) They seem to run a little cooler than the M-chassis. With my superior driving skills (yeah right) I can keep up with the kids if I am driving an M-chassis. 

Dennis,
I would love to get up to the Northwestern region of the state, unfortunately it is a long haul from the Muncie area. It would be really fun to race with you guys again. Say hi to everyone for me! Take care!

-Rob


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Rob ,
you are welcome anytime i'm sure racing with us in Portage or in Dyer . i'm sure some of the guys would love to see you again and others would like to meet you too. Have a great holiday season pal and i hope to see ya again one day when time permits.

Dennis :wave:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

bearsox said:


> Rob ,
> you are welcome anytime i'm sure racing with us in Portage or in Dyer . i'm sure some of the guys would love to see you again and others would like to meet you too. Have a great holiday season pal and i hope to see ya again one day when time permits.
> 
> Dennis :wave:


HO racing is alive and well in "the Region"! This makes me sad that I left Indiana. Y'all got more tracks back there than we got Starbucks out here -well, nearly as many.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

On the M chassis, we just sand the rear tires for a little better traction. It just depends on your track layout, and if you want a little tire spin (with the stock tires), or no tire spin (with silicons). Either way, the M chassis is one of my all time favorites.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Better than TYCOS ?:woohoo:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> On the M chassis, we just sand the rear tires for a little better traction. It just depends on your track layout, and if you want a little tire spin (with the stock tires), or no tire spin (with silicons). Either way, the M chassis is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Rich
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


Blasphemy! Heresy! Aliens have abducted Rich and replaced him with an android! The Rich I know would only claim Tycos are the most awesome chassis on the planet and rightly so. Hey Aliens! Give Rich back to us!


----------



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

I find that my Tyco Vipers are smoother and faster than my corvette M Lifelikes.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Not to jack this thread, but does BSRT Hot Stock motors work in the M-Chassis? Also, are there any stronger aftermarket magnet for these cars? I race them with Lexan bodys here. They are as fast as my P-Cup (Wizzard P3) Cars.

Thanks
Blake


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

G3 motors should work,no magnets from the aftermarket but I think the people who ran the M car back in the day liked the early Rokar M magnets? Hrnts69 make sure your rules allow the upgrades your looking to do. If you need more stick try changing tire size & type first.


----------

